# Drilling into thin brick



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome: Your best chance to drill brick is to get two diamond tipped bits, a small one to create a pilot hole, and then one sized for the mounting bolts for the TV hanger.

I have seen the brick veneer kits, never used one , but they look good, the biggest problem seems to be keeping the joints even, but with care you can do that.


Good luck to you on this addition.

ED


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

I have not used the Brickit product. After looking at their web site I offer a suggestion.

Make each hole in a two-step process. One step to cut the brick, another to finish the hole.

Drill the brick using a "glass" bit. These are solid carbide, spade shaped, and available in home centers. Use a series of bits, working up to your final diameter. The bits go as large as 5/16". So NOT use a hammer-drill. The idea is to prevent cracking the brick. (Don't worry- the bits are cheap).

Step #2 is to finish the hole using an ordinary bit to pierce the metal mounting track and the wall itself.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've drilled through ceramic/porcelain tiles with common high speed carbon steel twist drill bits after the hard glaze was spot removed with a Dermel grinding tool. Try it before investing in more expensive specialty drill bits. 

I hope the OP understands the two step process and which hole needs to be drilled first.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Could just drill thru mortar joint vs brick... Then you don't have to worry about damaging the brick or holes in the brick if u ever change your mind about the shelves or tv..


----------

